# Handynummern verlustig gegangen



## ina1912 (20. Juli 2022)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Leider ist mein Handy in die ewigen Jagdgründe eingegangen und mit ihm meine komplette Kontaktliste. Wer von Euch meine Handynummer hat ( die ist die selbe geblieben), kann mir gern kurz eine WhatsApp mit Namen schicken, damit ich Euch wieder einspeichern kann. Das wäre ganz lieb,vielen Dank!


Liebe Grüße 
Ina


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2022)

Na wenn es weiter nichts ist. 
Aber wie kann man nur sein Handy verlieren, die sind doch angewachsen inzwischen. Und warum keine Datensicherung beim Cloud


----------



## Turbo (20. Juli 2022)

Dabei ist das die Gelegenheit, alle Deppen und Nichtsnutze loszuwerden, die dich schon über Jahre genervt haben.
Eine neue Nummer und alle obigen Probleme sind gelöst. 

Hehe…

mich wirst du damit nicht los.


----------

